# Chemone letro



## bb16 (Apr 6, 2012)

Looking to get some good letro.. Has anyone tried the letro from chemone lately?


----------



## cottonmouth (Apr 8, 2012)

i used it a couple of months ago with good results.

 chemone is solid.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Apr 8, 2012)

Chem1 is TOP notch !!


----------

